# 20mm - 15mm tapers. 9.5mm steel.



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I just wanted to share how much fun and success I've been having with these bands I've switched to.

I primarily shoot cans (and the remnants of) between 10 - 13 meters with 9.5mm steel. I use a home-made kangaroo leather pouch which is 60mm x 20mm (big, but it lasts a long time and is still light and beautifully malleable.).

I cut mine at 18cm, and lose exactly 1cm at pouch and forktips.

These bands seem to last forever, have a light draw, and with my Jarrah Dragon, they are more accurate that I am.

I'm mentioning it because Hrawk and I are using the same band setup, quite by accident and we had a little rave about this setup and... well, give it a go if you're wondering about how much latex makes a good target band setup. This is but one of the setups for target shooting.

p.s. If some newbies are wondering, it passes through an aluminium can without problem and cuts it in half in about 10 well placed shots, or 30 poorly placed .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I cut mine at 18cm, and lose exactly 1cm at pouch and forktips.


Same here, 19cm x 1cm


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Great minds etc...

Those are the exact dimension I have as I wait for my 9.5s to turn up. They also work nicely for 8mm.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea a good taper, ive used b4 only cut longer about 9" tied.. for my draw. Sends the 8mm steel and lead at respectable speed..


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, and also good for 8mm. I didn't mention it because I don't shoot it much, but it shoots 8mm quicker than 9.5mm, but probably with a bandlife tradeoff.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Is this using TBG? I am currently using Tex latex sheets cut at 3/4 x 1/2 and the 9.5 steel is sent Zooming down range.have used same setup for thr TBG with great results.
Thanks for post, ABG!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry yeah. TBG


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing A.B.G. Made a set up and I like them too with a superPouch! Cut some cans up no problem.

I also like the .040 latex from in 19.05mm x 12.7mm bands from SimpleShot.

Is there a tip to cutting TBG to not curve somewhat? I'm using a circular cutter on a razor mat but even taped down, pressed hard with a ruler, and strong press cut I get a slight curve in the bands 1/2 the time?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

LostMarbles said:


> Thanks for sharing A.B.G. Made a set up and I like them too with a superPouch! Cut some cans up no problem. I also like the .040 latex from in 19.05mm x 12.7mm bands from SimpleShot. Is there a tip to cutting TBG to not curve somewhat? I'm using a circular cutter on a razor mat but even taped down, pressed hard with a ruler, and strong press cut I get a slight curve in the bands 1/2 the time?


Its important that your guide usually a ruler is pressed flat hard against the cutting pad as the blade passes through.. If using a ruler as a guide, it helps to slide your thumb along parallel to the blade down the ruler to flatten the sheet best as possible as 5he blade cuts..


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, my top secret tip is similar to Ben's. Push down like your life depends on it and ensure the pressure follows the cutter so it's not being pushed down at one end, but leaving the last 2 inches of the band to walk around and annoy you.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

bullseyeben! said:


> Its important that your guide usually a ruler is pressed flat hard against the cutting pad as the blade passes through.. If using a ruler as a guide, it helps to slide your thumb along parallel to the blade down the ruler to flatten the sheet best as possible as 5he blade cuts..





All Buns Glazing said:


> Yeah, my top secret tip is similar to Ben's. Push down like your life depends on it and ensure the pressure follows the cutter so it's not being pushed down at one end, but leaving the last 2 inches of the band to walk around and annoy you.


Thanks mates! I pressed down hard but didn't necessarily follow the cutter, just spaced the fingers out. I'll give it a go. I figured I would get the wife to stand on a 2x4 on the ruler it if I have too.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Also, make sure your blade is sharp sharp sharp. If in doubt, but a new one.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Does the ruler sit flat on the rubber with a perfect 90 degree angle or is the edge raised? I beat this problem by using a 3(8 thick piece of lexan. it holds rubber tight to cutting mat and will not damage your blade.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Also, make sure your blade is sharp sharp sharp. If in doubt, but a new one.


Yep, it's sharp and new.



trobbie66 said:


> Does the ruler sit flat on the rubber with a perfect 90 degree angle or is the edge raised? I beat this problem by using a 3(8 thick piece of lexan. it holds rubber tight to cutting mat and will not damage your blade.


Good tip although I use a plain thick ruler, no raised edge although I did try one with a cork bottom which had a raised edge but I didn't like it at all. Seemed you could steer the cutter wheel into the edge easier and dull it.

Thanks!


----------



## plinker45 (Jun 30, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I just wanted to share how much fun and success I've been having with these bands I've switched to.
> 
> I primarily shoot cans (and the remnants of) between 10 - 13 meters with 9.5mm steel. I use a home-made kangaroo leather pouch which is 60mm x 20mm (big, but it lasts a long time and is still light and beautifully malleable.).
> 
> ...


hi is this single or double tbg thanks


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

LostMarbles said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> > Also, make sure your blade is sharp sharp sharp. If in doubt, but a new one.
> ...


Just order one of Btoon's wonderful jigs....SORTED !


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Wayne, check my sig


----------

